# Old country church..



## Capt Lightning (Jan 17, 2016)

I was prompted to post this by the previous post of Peterborough Cathedral being a mere 900 years old .
This is St.Huberts church near the village of Idsworth in the south of England,  just a few miles from where I used to live.  The church  was built about 1030 a.d. and has wall paintings from the 1300's.  In spite of it's isolated location, it is popular with many famous people, including  top actors who appear at the renowned Chichester Festival theatre  (some 10 miles away).

In many ways, these small parish churches impress me more than the great cathedrals.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2016)

It's amazing how they've  fared the test of time.  Thanks Capt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice photos, thanks.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like it was built yesterday. There are probably many stories living inside those walls from all those years.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not a Christian but I adore old churches. So beautiful and as you say they represent the cycle of life. How very many christenings, weddings, funerals, sermons to guide the living, prayers to comfort and heal. Wouldn't that be a lovely photo book? Small churches across the globe.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2016)

Falcon said:


> It's amazing how they've fared the test of time. Thanks Capt.



Exactly what I was thinking. Great pictures, Capt.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2016)

Lovely old church. I love old buildings, the older the better.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful Capt.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 18, 2016)

Like many churches, the attendance has dropped dramatically so it is not unusual for one minister to conduct services in 3 or 4 churches on a rotation basis.  Another nearby church is St.Michael's at Up Marden.  It dates from the 1100's and was, when I last visited, still lit by candles. (see second photo)









The main church in the area (and the nearest to where I lived)  is Holy Trinity at Blendworth. The Vicar there was Rev.Pincent - father of Matthew Pincent the Olympic gold medal rower.


----------



## littleowl (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Captain.


----------



## Raven (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful pictures Captain, thank you.
The small country church we attend was built 250 years ago and it's considered
historic but 900 hundred years old and in good condition is amazing.


----------

